# Crazy rent prices....



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just arrived to Dubai and i have been looking around in two main areas in JLT and Marina and the prices are just CRAZY. Nothing less than 95K for 2bd or even 1bd room apartment. What the hell is going on?

Do you have any suggestions??


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

95k for a two bed in the Marina is almost the bottom price. 
When I came here 6 years ago I was renting a 1200sq ft apt in the Marina for 160k and back then before the crash that was a bargain!!!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just arrived to Dubai and i have been looking around in two main areas in JLT and Marina and the prices are just CRAZY. Nothing less than 95K for 2bd or even 1bd room apartment. What the hell is going on?
> 
> Do you have any suggestions??


Not the answer that you expected, but "'told you so...".
Ditch the idea of 2BR, go for 1BR+study, where study can actually be used as a guest room, or room for children. And go green.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

You can spend all your money here before you go back home...If you want..."Cool" costs lots of money...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just arrived to Dubai and i have been looking around in two main areas in JLT and Marina and the prices are just CRAZY. Nothing less than 95K for 2bd or even 1bd room apartment. What the hell is going on?
> 
> Do you have any suggestions??


Heed the warnings when you were asking about packages? 

I know that doesn't help much but until the bubble bursts again here it's going to be the norm. It's like buying trying a bach in Raglan in the hight of the summer season.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Try broadening your horizons a bit?

Look into TECOM. Dubizzle has a bunch of 2-bedders at 80K. And it's only a few minutes from the Marina/JLT and doesn't have the traffic headaches of these two places.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Try broadening your horizons a bit?
> 
> Look into TECOM. Dubizzle has a bunch of 2-bedders at 80K. And it's only a few minutes from the Marina/JLT and doesn't have the traffic headaches of these two places.


Yes i agree but again im looking for something close to metro specially for the wife and baby...and it seems these are the two best places that can accommodate this..


I really do not know if there any other options...if you have suggestions - please let me know


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Byja said:


> Not the answer that you expected, but "'told you so...".
> Ditch the idea of 2BR, go for 1BR+study, where study can actually be used as a guest room, or room for children. And go green.


Thanks mate but when i looked there are not much options with study so it does not really apply here...!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Yes i agree but again im looking for something close to metro specially for the wife and baby...and it seems these are the two best places that can accommodate this..
> 
> 
> I really do not know if there any other options...if you have suggestions - please let me know


Tecom has a metro station too- Internet city and it's only two stops from Marina metro.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are looking for an apartment that's just near a metro station regardless the area that would give you wider range of options, but I guess you prefer areas with more australian fellows, so you would prefer to stay within marina, tecom, SZR areas. While you can find other cheapest areas toward deira side... yuo will be able to find 1 BR with around 45K... 2 BR with around 60... But still you have to consider if it's convenient for you to sty in such areas. 



telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just arrived to Dubai and i have been looking around in two main areas in JLT and Marina and the prices are just CRAZY. Nothing less than 95K for 2bd or even 1bd room apartment. What the hell is going on?
> 
> Do you have any suggestions??


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Tecom has a metro station too- Internet city and it's only two stops from Marina metro.


It is not close by as i understand like the JLT and Marina..


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

telecompro said:


> It is not close by as i understand like the JLT and Marina..


In JLT and Marina you can have quite a walk to the metro station. It all depends on which building and cluster. The map is your friend...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

All of TECOM is closer to the metro station than many areas of JLT/Marina are to theirs. The sensible thing to do is to zero into the metro station and look at the towers available within 1/4 mile radius. A number of the TECOM towers will have phone numbers outside them. Alternatively go into the lobby of the towers and ask the security people about possible apartments for rent.



By the way, in case you hadn't noticed half the roads in the Marina have been torn up for road works. Walking around the Marina isn't much fun these days.



telecompro said:


> It is not close by as i understand like the JLT and Marina..


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> All of TECOM is closer to the metro station than many areas of JLT/Marina are to theirs. The sensible thing to do is to zero into the metro station and look at the towers available within 1/4 mile radius. A number of the TECOM towers will have phone numbers outside them. Alternatively go into the lobby of the towers and ask the security people about possible apartments for rent.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, in case you hadn't noticed half the roads in the Marina have been torn up for road works. Walking around the Marina isn't much fun these days.


Valid point, do you think chillers are included in tecom?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes.



telecompro said:


> Valid point, do you think chillers are included in tecom?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Yes.


Since your the expert here 

Can you please tell me more about tecom - pros and cons please?

I cant seem to find much about them but they do seem to fit my price range..
thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy to oblige given I live right next door in the Greens.

Cons:
TECOM is not as pretty as the Greens or impressive as the Marina. It's a master planned developed where each plot was sold off to different developers (similar to the Marina or JLT) with the end result that each tower is different, unlike the Greens where all the apartments were built by one developer and the quality standards are similar across the board. Some of the TECOM towers are pretty crappy (whilst others are perfectly fine and no different from comparable towers in the Marina/JLT). TECOM towers generally aren't as tall as the Marina towers and the view can be limited from most of them, but there are a few taller towers with excellent views.

TECOM suffers from having been a near-permanent construction zone ever since I first came to Dubai but it's slowly starting to finish up. It doesn't have the landscaping of the Greens or the water of the Marina. Because of the construction the range of sidewalks is limited, as is the walkability so people often have to walk in the road.

The roadway system is probably the worst part of living in TECOM. If you google earth it you will see there's barely a single straight road and all routes seem to be one roundabout leading to another roundabout via a curved roadway. Despite this it's very easy to get in/out of TECOM with minimal traffic compared to other areas.

Pros:

TECOM is cheaper than the Greens/Marina. You get good value for your money here given that it's just as conveniently located to anywhere in Dubai. 

As mentioned, it's a heck a lot easier to get in/out of TECOM via Sheikh Zayed than the Marina or JLT. Laugh at the poor fools stuck in 15 minute traffic jams just to get to their apartment while you get to yours in a minute or two of exiting Sheikh Zayed.

A number of hotels which means a number of bars within walking distance, including the excellent Belgian Beer Café. Saves you a few quid on the taxi fare. Lots of smaller markets including regional branches of Carrefour and Geant, as well as Park and Shop for your pork needs. A couple coffee shops. There's more retail variety and options in TECOM compared to the Greens. 

It's chiller free (I'm looking at you, JLT. Why people live in that overpriced POS and pay additional chiller charges has always puzzled me). 

Conclusion:
Tecom isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea. Some people will want fancier buildings. Some people will want more greenery. But the people who live there are glad to be saving money whilst only a few minutes' taxi ride from the popular haunts in the Marina or Madinat Jumeriah or Downtown. They don't mind the dust or lack of greenery because they like to see the $$ in the bank account. At the end of the day most buildings in TECOM are no better/worse than comparable buildings in the Marina, where you pay a premium for vanity and address more than anything else. 



telecompro said:


> Since your the expert here
> 
> Can you please tell me more about tecom - pros and cons please?
> 
> ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> As mentioned, it's a heck a lot easier to get in/out of TECOM via Sheikh Zayed than the Marina or JLT. Laugh at the poor fools stuck in 15 minute traffic jams just to get to their apartment while you get to yours in a minute or two of exiting Sheikh Zayed.


I laugh too, and I live in Marina (luckily we live just off a SZR junction so it takes a maximum of 1 minute to get onto/off of SZR including waiting for lights to change!

That being said, our rent is expensive.

If you're looking for somewhere near a metro station, there are many places that aren't "Marina" or "JLT". To be honest, I'm looking forward to moving somewhere new next year as even though our apartment is amazing, I like a change of scenery too much.

Also, it's even cheaper to live further out and just rent a second car for the wife. You can get a small car for about 1500AED a month. She'd probably only have to top up petrol once a month and it'll cost no more than 100AED (more like 70).


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Cons:
> The roadway system is probably the worst part of living in TECOM. If you google earth it you will see there's barely a single straight road and all routes seem to be one roundabout leading to another roundabout via a curved roadway. Despite this it's very easy to get in/out of TECOM with minimal traffic compared to other areas.


Yep, and even if you're a pedestrian, you still have to go along that road, you can't cut through the buildings to quickly get to the other side.

With all the bars there, Tecom seems to me like a place for a bachelor on a budget.

Another con is all those TECOM people going for a walk or a run in The Greens. Bloody foreigners...


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

WTF!
2 bed 95k


Im looking in Abu Dhabi now and its 175-200k for a 3 bed. and 140-160 for a 2 bed...you are getting a bargain!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

norampin said:


> WTF!
> 2 bed 95k
> 
> 
> Im looking in Abu Dhabi now and its 175-200k for a 3 bed. and 140-160 for a 2 bed...you are getting a bargain!


Simply the law of supply and demand


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Simply the law of supply and demand


Not quite. I have an excellent theory on this. But I shan't share as I think it would rock the boat.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, pray tell, don't hold back. 

Purty please?

There's supposed to be a 30% vacancy rates among residential properties in Dubai....



IzzyBella said:


> Not quite. I have an excellent theory on this. But I shan't share as I think it would rock the boat.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Not quite. I have an excellent theory on this. But I shan't share as I think it would rock the boat.


rock the boat! rock the boat! rock the boat! :cheer2: :fish2:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, this may come off a little crazy/conspiracy-sounding, but having observed what I have in the mere 3 months here goes.

(Remember, you asked for it)

"Supply and Demand" mindset has been created by landlords and agents. "Properties turn over within a week" - agents and landlords are lying about availability of properties in order to create panic so that prospective renters take less-than-great prices straight away.

Landlords and agents have created this panic-driven "say yes within 24 hours and don't question it too much" mentality in expats. It's simply the "done" thing to view an apartment and then say "we'll take it!" within a couple of hours because "there's a lot of interest in it already".

Properties are on the market for a long long time. Our flat, for example, was bought a year ago, we're the first ones in it.

Landlords and agents would rather rotate their properties on the renter market than lower the asking price. Having been here a few months, I can safely say that properties on dubizzle turn up again. (Think about it, win-win, by having the property at a more expensive value the agent gets a 'higher' 5% and the landlord gets what they want...for 12 months.)

*My "theory"
*
Property is that isn't rented or didn't get the asking price within a week (or so) is rotated every 6-8 weeks, so hopefully someone new will just blindly say yes to the price.

This in turn creates the illusion that all places are snapped up within a week and that people have to act fast on the property market. Making people: 

less likely to bargain/haggle
more likely to rent without checking out the property thoroughly
not giving people time to check out lots of other areas/buildings
think it's the done thing
(thus advising others to do the same when they touch down and the cycle continues...)

Like I said, it sounds ludicrous...but I have observed a few things that makes me think this could be more accurate than I'd like.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> Okay, this may come off a little crazy/conspiracy-sounding, but having observed what I have in the mere 3 months here goes.
> 
> (Remember, you asked for it)
> 
> ...


Except the comment was made about Abu Dhabi prices in comparison to Dubai. In Abu Dhabi there actually is very limited supply in the areas that might be considered desirable (near the Corniche, Tourist Club). You can live very cheap in AD if you want to live away from town.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

@fcjb, ah, I wasn't being wholly observant first thing this morning. If you'll forgive me.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> Like I said, it sounds ludicrous...but I have observed a few things that makes me think this could be more accurate than I'd like.


Not ludicrous at all; and you are a pretty astute observer to have noticed all this for someone who has (I am guessing) not been here for a few years.
To add:
Not all owners have mortgages to pay off, so quite a few will happily sit on an empty property for a few months than reduce the asking price, even if that works out to their loss. 
And of course you have those who take a deposit and then try to get a higher offer and then withdraw the offer "secured" with a deposit


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I think you're reading too deeply into it, I doubt real estate companies are that astute and any good landlord/company knows an empty property is a lot more costly than trying to push an extra 10k per year out of someone.

One of the reasons properties disappear then reappear on Dubizzle is that agents (especially the unscrupulous ones) rob photographs off Dubizzle and then just put them up as their own. 

This usually happen when a) the landlord only wants his asking price and has farmed his property out of as many "agents" as possible b) dodgy agents are practicing bait and switch routines.

Anyone selling anything is always going to try and create a sense of urgency, "someone was here an hour ago", that's just patter.

The only *real* way to get a grasp on the Dubai property market is to do your own leg work and evaluate the actual market, on the ground, for yourself. 

Take 3-4 days off work, set up loads of appointments. If they are not there, leave after 10 mins max. If they take you to an unadvertised house, a total dump, one twice your budget or the other side of town - walk out there and then.

When searching for the one we are in now, I think we must looked at 60+ properties.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not saying they all do this, I'm saying I've observed things that infer it.

I wasn't referring to stock photos (I'm not a moron). I was referring to furnished apts.

We saw 12 and we're extremely happy with our choice. We said we'd do at least a year here so we can explore the other areas.


Plus, it's my theory. You don't have to agree for it to be my theory. 

And I agree, devoting time to looking and researching is the best option.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

+ 1 to both IzzyBella and Mr Rossi. I think it's a mix of both of your opinions. The bait and switch, farming one property to multiple agents and stealing same images for all the apartments in an area - things like this has been going on for a while (since the beginning perhaps).

But this more recent hype and extremely high rents I have witnessed in the past few months - that's something new and I think IzzyBella is fairly accurate on how this is being achieved. I have had short discussions with a few agents recently and if you point this out, they outright dismiss the notion and some didn't even bother calling me back to show me properties they were planning on showing me - maybe I hit a nerve or maybe they realized I wasn't going to pay outrageous prices they were demanding.

This bubble will burst though and in my opinion, it'll happen sooner than later. This isn't pre-2008 when people were moving here with big packages which could afford higher rent - companies aren't offering very high housing allowances as they did before. 

I know for a fact that there are apartments sitting for weeks on end in 'desirable areas/buildings' because no one will pay the silly asking price - I know this because different agents keep wanting to show me the same apartments, weeks later - but always claim that this is a hot property and will go very soon or there's already an offer on it. Then they never call me back when I tell them that I saw the property nearly a month ago and am not interested at that price.

Let's see what happens ....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of what IzzyBella observed has been true for a long time, even back in the nadir of the property market in 2009/2010 when there was a huge glut and the economy was terrible. I started looking at flats casually about two months beforehand to have an idea of where I wanted to go after vacating my villa. I saw a number of properties kept at artificially high rents for months and months while identical properties asking 20-30% less were flying out the door. I mentioned this to a few agents and they always said it's the landlord who holds out for the higher price, not the agents as they'd rather rent immediately and get the commission. It's an odd market and has always been and will probably always be. 

Speaking of bubbles, by what percentage do people think average asking prices are inflated? 20% 30% 50%? When we talk about a collapse, what is a realistic price decline?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no transparency in the property market here. The government wants to regulate everything but this market because it knows that if regulation occurs then the true cost of these properties will be seen. This market is all peculation and there is not supply vs. demand since Dubai has more supply than demand. They create this false sense of low supply to increase demand. 

A previous poster said they doubt that apartments are being held vacant for an extra AED10k, which might be true, but if they are holding out for 20k or 30k? There are 2 bed apartments in the Greens that are going for AED30k over what I rented them for a year ago. That is ridiculous. 

The government here has no interest in interfering and correcting the system since that would cause a property crash to happen sooner than later. The UAE just announced a lot of new projects and without this speculation (again to drive up costs), then these projects would die just like the Universal Studios, Palm Jebel Ali, The World Islands, etc.

Greed is what drives this country and it is what attracts the same type of people from other countries here. They will make their money, but we all suffer....

A Center for Tourism is not what Dubai will become at this rate.... unless tourists are attracted to poor ideas, ill conceived planning, and abandoned dreams which is what you see all around and will continue to see in the future unless the UAE cleans up it act.


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey,
i am one of the idiot's who came new into the city and 
rent a flat that rised 30% within 6 month (in DIFC).

The thing is you have a limited amount of time to check
flat's out and a due date where you have to sign a contract (or
take something on a monthley basis - which was my worst option for
more then one reason).

I saw roughly 15 flat's and made offers below the asking prices but 
the landlords simply dont give you a contract. So either pay it or leave 
it, no choice.

If you want it cheaper cause you dont have the budget: you will have to take another area or smaler flat (and their price raised as well...).


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Something I was expecting to hear any day..

I can already see it now: "Your rent increase by 40% because Dubai is going to host Expo 2020"

Home buyers and renters feel the pinch in Abu Dhabi and Dubai - The National


"As Ramadan begins, things will quieten down for a month or so," he said. "The next milestone is November, when we get to find out if Dubai has won the Expo2020 bid.

"If Dubai wins, it will really have a massive effect on the local economy. Although it isn't until 2020, it will attract greater international attention and, therefore, more tourism.

*"In terms of the property market, that's going to see some further increases as landlords and sellers again try their luck by raising prices as much as they can."*
He said infrastructure developments, such as the opening of the Al Sufouh Tram next year, could increase rents even further in Dubai Marina.

"Sadly, from a renter's point of view, there are potentially more increases to come," he said. "Landlords will look at what rents were in the past, and where we are now, *and in theory if we get the expo bid, there's nothing stopping them asking whatever they like*. Whether they actually get it is another matter."

However, he said tenants and buyers still have the final say in what a landlord can charge or seller can ask.

"I don't want landlords and sellers to read that and then just turn around and write their own cheque," he said. "There's going to come a time when people can't afford to live here."


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> any good landlord/company knows an empty property is a lot more costly than trying to push an extra 10k per year out of someone..


That is true for an owner who has a mortgage to pay, but for someone who has no immediate need for rental money, ego overrides business sense and they will happily lose 3 or 4 months rent for 10% more; hence a number of units which have been lying vacant for that period of time in both my previous and current buidings. 
And there are owners, who get greedy the moment a potential tenant accepts their high offer, and so they raise their price and withdraw the offer.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would an expo 16 years off have an effect on the property market?

In all my life I've never paid notice to any of the expos or was even aware when they were on.

Is it really that big of a deal? We're not talking about the Olympics.



Tropicana said:


> Something I was expecting to hear any day..
> 
> I can already see it now: "Your rent increase by 40% because Dubai is going to host Expo 2020"
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubai Expats (Jul 2, 2013)

Accommodation prices are very high in Dubai particularly in Bur Dubai. Deira is better for living as rent prices are affordable.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Why would an expo 16 years off have an effect on the property market?
> 
> In all my life I've never paid notice to any of the expos or was even aware when they were on.
> 
> Is it really that big of a deal? We're not talking about the Olympics.


1. Your math is off. The expo is in 2020 and the current year is 2013; by my calculations (and I am using a supercomputer myself) that equates to 7 years. 

2. If Dubai got the Olympics, they would never recover.... most host cities never recoup the money they have spent on the Olympics. Makes me wish Dubai would try to host the Olympics and see what would happen.... Idiots would probably just rent yachts to morons trying to watch the track and field events from their boats.... :doh:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Why would an expo 16 years off have an effect on the property market?
> 
> In all my life I've never paid notice to any of the expos or was even aware when they were on.
> 
> Is it really that big of a deal? We're not talking about the Olympics.


Its 7 years off, and actually it is definitely a big deal for Dubai if you have noticed the way many companies as well as the Govt of course is backing the bid.

I too want Dubai to host it, and it probably will as the other competitors dont look like they are as hungry as Dubai to host it, but I dont want it to be the excuse for everything from bad customer service to rents doubling.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

2 bedroom apartments in my tower are going for 150k now. That’s 30k over what I paid. My contract is up in November and I’m really dreading it as I’m sure the landlord will try to pull one over me…


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Still, it doesn't explain why the expo should have an effect on the property market.

Unless the expo brings lots of new businesses to town, along with thousands of new employees/residents.

Isn't the expo just a fancy conference for a few months then it goes away? 



Tropicana said:


> Its 7 years off, and actually it is definitely a big deal for Dubai if you have noticed the way many companies as well as the Govt of course is backing the bid.
> 
> I too want Dubai to host it, and it probably will as the other competitors dont look like they are as hungry as Dubai to host it, but I dont want it to be the excuse for everything from bad customer service to rents doubling.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dubai Expats said:


> Accommodation prices are very high in Dubai particularly in Bur Dubai. Deira is better for living as rent prices are affordable.


2002 called, it wants its post back.


----------



## BathBerk (Jun 15, 2013)

I think you will be very lucky to find a 2 BR that you actually want to live in for less than 120+ in the Marina. I am renting short term there and really like it and want to stay, but have had to downgrade my ideas of a 3 bed to 2 bed to match the realistic prospects of finding somewhere nice in a decent building for a long term let.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

BathBerk said:


> I think you will be very lucky to find a 2 BR that you actually want to live in for less than 120+ in the Marina. I am renting short term there and really like it and want to stay, but have had to downgrade my ideas of a 3 bed to 2 bed to match the realistic prospects of finding somewhere nice in a decent building for a long term let.


Workmate just took a brand new two bedder in the Princess tower for 105k . 20 something floor with view of Marina and a bit of the sea.
There are over 200 appts in that one building alone that are vacant.

Don't buy into this b.s. about the rents people. If you don't pay it they cannot and will not go up.
Remember, asking is not getting:clap2:


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You can get 2BR in Marina for less than 120K - we did and brand new!


----------



## BathBerk (Jun 15, 2013)

BBmover said:


> You can get 2BR in Marina for less than 120K - we did and brand new!


Interesting to hear your comments folks. So what's the tactic to make sure you get good value do you think?


----------



## charlesbatstone (Sep 1, 2012)

Byja said:


> Not the answer that you expected, but "'told you so...".
> Ditch the idea of 2BR, go for 1BR+study, where study can actually be used as a guest room, or room for children. And go green.


Try Jumeriah village circle. The prices are going up, but it is still reasonable. Good luck and welcome to Dubai.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BathBerk said:


> Interesting to hear your comments folks. So what's the tactic to make sure you get good value do you think?


Not sure if there was a tactic? My husband looked at different areas from Al Barsha, Tecom, JLT, JVC then Marina. He was shown some doozy places by some dodgy agents and happened upon a good agent and new 2 BR apartment in Marina. Went from there really.......


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

wazza2222 said:


> Workmate just took a brand new two bedder in the Princess tower for 105k . 20 something floor with view of Marina and a bit of the sea.
> There are over 200 appts in that one building alone that are vacant.
> 
> Don't buy into this b.s. about the rents people. If you don't pay it they cannot and will not go up.
> Remember, asking is not getting:clap2:


Excellent post my kiwi friend  - i will look into princess tower if this is the price but i hope they can do two cheques...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We pay by 2 cheques in PT.....
I've sent you a private message so let me know?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

charlesbatstone said:


> Try Jumeriah village circle. The prices are going up, but it is still reasonable. Good luck and welcome to Dubai.


Yes, the prices are reasonable in comparison to some areas, but the OP stated that being near a metro was a big consideration.

No metro or buses to JVC (though bus stops got put up nearly a year ago). Unless you have a car not really an option. 

Luckily, my wife, eldest and I all drive so living here is jot too much of an issue


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Regardless of how close you want your wife and baby to be near a metro, they will still need to get there, and in this heat, not something I would enjoy, even if it were a 2 min walk...so, widen your rental search area. Taxis are so affordable here, that she could load up baby and stroller and ask to be taken to metro. AED 10 min fare...so if you save 10K / 20K on rent...thats a lot of taxis my friend!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Eamon said:


> Regardless of how close you want your wife and baby to be near a metro, they will still need to get there, and in this heat, not something I would enjoy, even if it were a 2 min walk...so, widen your rental search area. Taxis are so affordable here, that she could load up baby and stroller and ask to be taken to metro. AED 10 min fare...so if you save 10K / 20K on rent...thats a lot of taxis my friend!


Hence why I said "get her a car!"


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

agree


----------

